# replacing product on e-bay



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

does the customer return things before you send him a new item?
I know this is a weird question, but person asked for replacement, but didn't want to return item. Just wanted me to send new one on his word there was a problem. I mean you cann't walk into a store and demand replacement with out bringing the item back, why should it work that way on e-bay?
felt like i was being scammed. Was I?


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Probably..... 

Did he send you pictures to show why the item had the problem? If he flat-out refuses to send the old one back I'd have him send pics showing the item defect.

Did you offer to pay the return shipping fee for him? If he wouldn't be out any money for shipping it back to you, yet still refused to ship it back to you and wanted you to just mail out a new one, then yeah - that's a big red flag that you're getting scammed IMO.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

The person never said the product was damaged, just mixed up. They had spilled out of the wrapping. So I sent instructions to sort them out, And told him to let me know if he needed farther help.
he wasn't happy with that and gave me bad feed back. When i asked what the problem was he said if it had been him he would have sent a replacement. But it would only take the person 3-4 minutes to sort the items in the box. I am not sure what to make of it. And that is the last I heard from the buyer..


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

It does not sound as though the item was damaged or unusable and that he was scamming. Now that he has left negative feedback does it make a difference if you do replace the item now? He can't take back his negative feedback can he?


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Pam6 said:


> It does not sound as though the item was damaged or unusable and that he was scamming. Now that he has left negative feedback does it make a difference if you do replace the item now? He can't take back his negative feedback can he?


No, he cann't take back the bad feed back. And i am not so concerned about that. I am how ever curious about how often things like this happen. Last winter i sent some stuff to some one and they found a way not to pay for it and kept it. They also wanted me to send a second pkg of stuff, But i wouldn't till they sent the first one back. They didn't send it back, So i didn't send one to them.
Both times it was a regular seller on e-bay. I am starting to wonder if there isn't some e-bay bullies developing.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Pam6 said:


> He can't take back his negative feedback can he?


Actually, the seller can send a "Request to Modify Feedback" form...it is called sumpin' like that.

The buyer has to agree to change it, and then actually do it. You can send this request 3 times to a buyer.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

You used to be able to be able to put a rebuttal on your bad feed back, But i cann't figure it out.
Because i don't see how the pkgs of product would have come apart, unless the buyer just dug into the pkg with out paying attention to wht he was doing and may have mixed them up him self.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

I estimate I have done at least 16,000 sales on eBay. Best I remember, maybe maybe eight times someone wasn't happy about what they received to the point of demanding a replacement. I bent over backwards to accomodate them. One party said, "No, I will not send back your item until I receive my full refund plus my shipping and shipping back to you." OK, and they still left me negative feedback. Said item wasn't as described or as pictured. What was pictured was EXACTLY AS SHOWN and DESCRIBED. Complained I said item would be spray painted flat black and it looked more like a gray. Jewelry people, who are, in my experience, extremely difficult to please. I no longer try to sell items to that trade.

I put them on my blocked bidder list. I also left a reply to their negative feedback buyer wouldn't be happy if hung with a new rope.

eBay has a new policy I haven't seen yet, but seller is given four days to make the transaction right before buyer can leave negative or neutral feedback.

I think I'm doing pretty good. Over the years maybe 12 negative or neutrals. Some I deserved, some I didn't. Over 8,000 feedback and 100%.

I'm returning from a trip from Europe to visit distant relatives. Before I left I suspended my listings I could have put in a vaction notice I would be gone until September 10th, so there may be a delay in filling their order. I didn't want to take the chance.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

SquashNut said:


> You used to be able to be able to put a rebuttal on your bad feed back, But i cann't figure it out.


It's at the very bottom of your Feedback page. "Reply to feedback" or something along those lines.
Also, if they've already left feedback, I would consider the transaction closed. :shrug:


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

ErinP said:


> It's at the very bottom of your Feedback page. "Reply to feedback" or something along those lines.
> Also, if they've already left feedback, I would consider the transaction closed. :shrug:


That's what i thought, the buyer was unhappy, but didn't allow time to correct what ever so they are stuck with what they got. Didn't make sense to me.
I hope they got them sorted out.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Ken Scharabok said:


> I estimate I have done at least 16,000 sales on eBay. Best I remember, maybe maybe eight times someone wasn't happy about what they received to the point of demanding a replacement. I bent over backwards to accomodate them. One party said, "No, I will not send back your item until I receive my full refund plus my shipping and shipping back to you." OK, and they still left me negative feedback. Said item wasn't as described or as pictured. What was pictured was EXACTLY AS SHOWN and DESCRIBED. Complained I said item would be spray painted flat black and it looked more like a gray. Jewelry people, who are, in my experience, extremely difficult to please. I no longer try to sell items to that trade.
> 
> I put them on my blocked bidder list. I also left a reply to their negative feedback buyer wouldn't be happy if hung with a new rope.
> 
> ...


Ken, I've visited your store often... I'm sure you sell more stuff than Blacksmithing items, but that's what I 'think' of when I see your name. I want to think that there's a higher moral fiber content with someone working with hammers and hot steel. Not really a slacker hobby.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Ken Scharabok said:


> I estimate I have done at least 16,000 sales on eBay. Best I remember, maybe maybe eight times someone wasn't happy about what they received to the point of demanding a replacement. I bent over backwards to accomodate them. One party said, "No, I will not send back your item until I receive my full refund plus my shipping and shipping back to you." OK, and they still left me negative feedback. Said item wasn't as described or as pictured. What was pictured was EXACTLY AS SHOWN and DESCRIBED. Complained I said item would be spray painted flat black and it looked more like a gray. Jewelry people, who are, in my experience, extremely difficult to please. I no longer try to sell items to that trade.
> 
> I put them on my blocked bidder list. I also left a reply to their negative feedback buyer wouldn't be happy if hung with a new rope.
> 
> ...


I wasn't given 4 days to fix this sale, I wonder how the buyer got away with giving me bad feed back? E-bay is perplexing and at time unpredictable. I am gald I only have to deal with them for a few weeks each year.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

I can't find their notice, but I thought the policy was to be effective for sales made after 9/1/11.

When I started by my eBay store I took the name of Poor Boy Blacksmith Tools. At the time that is what I was selling. Maybe today a better name might have been Poor Boy Forge or Pleasant Valley Forge or Blue Creek Forge. I estmate about 90% of what I sell required some forging work.

My goal is to fill a nitch market. For blacksmithing someplace beginners can go to get tooling relatively inexpensive. If they decide to pursue the craft, then they need to go to commercial/professional sellers. I also sell custom made fire pokers far longer than a typical Wal-Mart poker. Hand forged for the most part and are 3/8" x 36", 5/16" x 40" and 1/2" x 48". Have sold some up to 72" long. My other nice seller is a whole carcass roasting spit. Essentially for a very high percentage of what I sell I am the only world-wide supplier.

For some time I have said to be successful on eBay you have to be selling something no one else is offering.


----------

